# Help please



## Crosshiit (Aug 9, 2015)

*Hello All ,

I'm sprinter 100m and 200m , I want to buy spikes shoes from ebay , anyone will come soon from usa buy it and i will send money for him by western union or meet him here when he arrive !! , because my championship on 13/9 and i don't have time to wait 710 days to get it .. Please anyone can help me please reply , Thanks .*


----------



## kero_feuz (Aug 16, 2014)

Dear Friend,
I wish you to win this competition. You can find person in Gulf CC like Saudi Arabia, UAE, ...etc.
They can bring it cause they have a free taxs and same coming from USA.


----------



## Crosshiit (Aug 9, 2015)

Hey ! , that ad is so old , i got my pairs and i won , Thanks so much dude


----------

